# Bristle nose cat prices...



## bcorchidguy (Jan 14, 2011)

So, I stopped by the LFS I used to haunt and they only had one bristlenose in, it was small, it was very thin and it was $30... is that the going price these days?

Douglas


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

noooooooooooooooooo, did it come with a free lap dance?,


----------



## bcorchidguy (Jan 14, 2011)

yeah I was underwhelmed

Douglas


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

$5 buck juvies all day over here, ACIDFEAR found some veiled bn plecos for $6.99 in victoria


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

No, that's way too high. If you check with one of the sponsors (I know IPU, King Ed's, Fantasy Aquatics & Canadian Aquatics to name a few) all have bristlenose plecos for waaaaay cheaper. Or post a "Looking For" ad in the classifieds.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I have silver tip plecos for $5 and most member sells them at that price, $30 is way to much


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

$30 will get ya 10 juvies easily lol


----------



## bcorchidguy (Jan 14, 2011)

SeaHorse fanatic, it was at King Ed, but it came with a free plastic bag, I still decided against.

Claudia, I'll take a few of those if they are forsale, like 6 pls.

Douglas


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

bcorchidguy said:


> SeaHorse fanatic, it was at King Ed, but it came with a free plastic bag, I still decided against.
> 
> Claudia, I'll take a few of those if they are forsale, like 6 pls.
> 
> Douglas


yeah sure, i will try to get the bigger ones for u, most of them are around 1 inch or so


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

wow, I haven't been charging enough lol!!! You _might_ expect to pay that for a brand-new colour variety but wow... thirty bucks?!


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Ya but Storm you get a free plastic bag!


----------



## aquafunlover (Jul 8, 2012)

I saw a really gorgeous one at the LFS out here today for $18.

Ursus. Do you sell them? How big and what do you sell them for ($)?


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

The Guy said:


> Ya but Storm you get a free plastic bag!


Is the bag gilded with gold? Seriously though... what??? Are you sure it was a BNP? If so, yikes... Most I've seen for a BNP was 10 dollars for a 2 inch one, and I thought THAT was a bit much


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

The dark eyes yellow ones are more. 30is insane. But. If you see the prices on the import lists you'd understand. Sometimes more than what members sell them for. Then your landed cost...and then markup to make money. But 30 is still way up there.


----------

